# سواتر ومظلات من الأخشاب البلاستيكية



## اعـ الناس ـز (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*السادة أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين*​ 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*​ 

*يسعدنا أن نعرض عليكم نشاط مؤسستنا والمتخصصة في تنفيذ*​ 

*سواتر [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6484"]ومظلات [/URL]للسيارات وبرك السباحة والتعريشات والمقاعد*​ 

*الخاصة بحدائق المنازل والحدائق العامة بأسعار مرضية ..*​ 

*وأليكم بعض الصور المتعلقة بنفس نشاط المؤسسة:*​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 


*كما يمكنكم معرفة المزيد عن خدماتنا من خلال زيارتكم*

*لموقع المؤسسة على الرابط التالي:*​​​

http://www.la-masat.com/pwood.html​ 

*عنوان المؤسسة: الأحساء - طريق قطر - بالقرب من إدارة*

*التعليم بنين - بجوار بن هادي لتأجير السيارات ..*​ 
*تلفون: 5892024 - ج: 0559556991 - 0546332063*​ 

*وليتقبل الجميع أجمل تحياتنا ..*​


----------

